# Who did the Mavericks sign to the summer league team



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I found this little blurb in the Dallas Morning News web site but I have not heard anything definitive. Has anyone heard who we signed to our summer league team. There were some really good players who were not drafted this year. 

"Among undrafted collegians who likely will be or already have been invited to the Mavericks' summer league are Oklahoma's Hollis Price, Auburn's Marquis Daniels, North Carolina State's Josh Powell and SMU's Quinton Ross." 

Daniels may even be the best of this group but he is the same type of player as Howard so I don't know that we would keep him long term. Josh Powell is a young guy who I would like to see make the roster. If any of these guys agree we could possibly sign them to a small contract and let them go to Europe next year to work on thier game.

Anyone heard who we signed for the Summer league team?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think theyll release the Roster on the 16th or 17th...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I think theyll release the Roster on the 16th or 17th...


It looks like the games start July 9th with the Mavericks first game on the 10th so I would think they would have thier roster set already or at least real soon. I think I am going to sign up for NBA TV so that I can watch the games. It will cool to watch Howard, LeBron, Milicic, Carmelo...

Seattle SuperSonics vs. Dallas Mavericks Thursday, July 10 8:15 p.m. 
Memphis Grizzlies vs. Dallas Mavericks Friday, July 11 8:15 p.m. 
Dallas Mavericks vs. Cleveland Cavaliers Thursday, July 17 6 p.m. 
Indiana/Philadelphia vs. Dallas Mavericks Thursday, July 24 6 p.m.

The July 17th matchup should be our man Howard against LeBron.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> It looks like the games start July 9th with the Mavericks first game on the 10th so I would think they would have thier roster set already or at least real soon. I think I am going to sign up for NBA TV so that I can watch the games. It will cool to watch Howard, LeBron, Milicic, Carmelo...
> ...


Josh Howard rookie of the year 2004!!!



(I know its not gonna happen but Im a Mavs fan...)


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> The July 17th matchup should be our man Howard against LeBron.


Howard will show LBJ that he should of went to college....
I hope.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> Howard will show LBJ that he should of went to college....
> I hope.


HAHA, I don't think that will happen. But if Howard can outplay Najera, which shouldn't be too hard maybe he'll start. We'd lose some toughness from out lineup but Howard might give us a defender that can play against all of the super athletic wing players in the west.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs summer league team announced:

Ike Austin C 6-10 2705 8/18/69 Arizona State ‘91 9 
Kipp Christianson C 7-0 270 9/30/74 St John's (MN)‘97 R 
Ira Clark F 6-8 220 6/15/75 Texas ‘98 R 
Marquis Daniels G 6-6 200 1/7/81 Auburn ‘03 R 
Tyrone Ellis G 6-4 190 9/5/77 Southern Nazarene ‘01 1 
Rod Gregoire F 6-7 200 8/12/69 Central Oklahoma '92 R 
Josh Howard G/F 6-7 210 4/28/80 Wake Forest ‘03 R 
Josh Powell F 6-9 225 12/5/83 North Carolina State '03 R 
Mladen Sekularac F 6-8 210 1/29/81 Yugoslavia R 
Awvee Storey G 6-6 220 4/18/77 Arizona State ‘02 R 
Yuta Tabuse G 5-8 165 10/5/80 BYU-Hawaii ’02 R 
Brandon Williams G 6-5 195 2/27/75 Davidson '96 3 

Head Coach: Charlie Parker

Can wait to get a good look at of course Josh Howard but
also Marquis Daniels and Josh Powell. Mark Cuban said
at the draft that they had thier eye on a couple of undrafted players and he thought that a couple of them could make the team. I know that Daniels was thier number one target for undrafted free-agents. Did anyone see what he did against Carmelo Anthony and Syracuse in the quarter finals. He went off for 27 points and 13 rebounds so I know he is a player. We may have to sign him if we don't bring back Griffin and Raja Bell. 

We may have 4 roster slots to fill. One is Howard, another is hopefully Alonzo Mourning. If Daniels and/or Powell can show something then maybe we add some more young guys.

Never thought I would be interested in watching Summer league games but I will Tivo all the televised Mavs games to see how these guys look.


----------

